# Newbie



## vinjas88 (Nov 1, 2018)

Hi,
I found this forum last year when our marriage just started having problem. we are in separation now, and this is the third time we've separated. I read many threads, and I found myself struggling same problems. Lucky, I have my family and even my in laws by my side trying to support me and my kids, but have no one to share my problem or seek advice. Hopefully, I can release my stress here on this forum


----------

